# is this tax new to everyone else or am I just "behind"?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.irs.gov/publications/p510/ch05.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I know the part about manufacturing Sport Fishing equipment has been out there for a long time.


----------



## ColdWaterCoord (Jun 19, 2012)

The Dingle-Johnson Act was first passed in 1959 and provided an excise tax on fishing related equipment. An expansion of the act was passed in 1983 called the Wallup-Breaux Amendment which added a tax to motorboat fuel. Money from both taxes are accumulated into a trust fund for Sportfish Restoration and apportioned to the states using a formula of land area and number of fishing licenses sold. Currently, the state of Utah receives about 5.5-6 million dollars annually from this fund.

The money may only be used for the costs associated with sportfish management. Law Enforcement, native fish management, and many administrative costs are prohibited from charging to this money.

While I am on the subject of funding, I want to mention that money raised from fishing and hunting license fees are required by law to go to the Division of Wildlife Resources. Many people are under the impression that the money goes to the general fund where it competes with schools, roads, etc. This is not true. There is a provision in the Dingle-Johnson Act and a similar one in the Pitman-Robertson Act for Wildlife Restoration that requires license money go to the wildlife agency in each state.

I hope this information helps.

Paul Birdsey
Coldwater Sportfish Coordinator
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

ColdWaterCoord.

You need to post the part about license fees going to the UDWR on the thread about the increase. Might help on another board too.

Thanks

Fishrmn


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> ColdWaterCoord.
> 
> You need to post the part about license fees going to the UDWR on the thread about the increase. Might help on another board too.
> 
> ...


It would definitely help here, but I'm not sure *anything * would alter the opinions of those ranting imbeciles on the "other" board.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Did and done.*

:grin:

I just got through posting that on the other board about 5 minutes ago. I gave them a few other facts about DWR funding as well with a link to the complete 2012 budget picture to boot. But I'm fairly certain it will fly right over the heads of some of those thick skulled neanderthals. They just need to urinate and moan on just about every subject. It can get down right comical at times.

:grin:


----------

